# Rough tabletop



## Max_Schröder (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi everyone

The picture is a (suprisingly good) test-shot of a table top.
The surface is not that rough because of the macro-effect, but because the table is a piece of a former pier.
The part on the photo is about 70mm wide.
I thought the picture is an interesting example of seeing everyday things like a table in a different perspective.




Any opinions?
Thanks in advance,

Max


----------



## JamesScott86 (Oct 12, 2015)

Beautiful shot - so pretty too.


----------



## goooner (Oct 13, 2015)

Well spotted, might look good in B&W with high contrast as well.


----------

